# Another kitten looking for her special home soon



## catcoonz

Just had a call of yet another kitten being dumped, going to get her now and will post photo's soon when i get back home.


----------



## tincan

How awful what the hell is wrong with some people  

Well done yet again CC  Hope the kitten is ok poor little mite


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Poor little baby  people are horrible!

CC you're a saint!


----------



## catcoonz

Here she is, found in a bin the the park.
She looks good so im surprised she has been dumped, anyway i think she is 6 or 7 weeks old so she needs a name and a home please. x


----------



## tincan

Pippin ..... Pip -in - a- bin .... Pippin


----------



## catcoonz

Perfect name thankyou. Pippin is her name. xx


----------



## rose

Oh what a sweetheart! How could anyone do that to her? What about Dusty (bin)


----------



## catcoonz

Both nice names thankyou.
She will be on the website looking for her new home soon, she is now named Pippin. xxxxx


----------



## fierceabby

Awww! She is gorge!!! Well done CC  xx


----------



## catcoonz

slightly better pic.


----------



## cats galore

she's gorgeous CC. well done for saving yet another one


----------



## Guest

She is so sweet. I don't know how anyone could just leave her in a bin.


----------



## tincan

Thank you CC xx She is so sweet , i'm sure she will soon find a loving home ..

And it's all down to you again


----------



## MCWillow

Shes beautiful CC, poor baby, I don't think you will struggle to fine her a home x


----------



## catcoonz

These are better photo's.


----------



## monkeymummy32

What a sweet little lady, Pippin (lovely name!). I can't understand the mentality of people who can dump or mistreat animals, in fact they aren't even worthy of being called 'people'. Well done CC for taking yet another under your wing, she's now safe and I'm sure she'll be very easy to rehome xx.


----------



## tincan

Oh my goodness , pretty pippin 

She does look in good condition does'nt she , nice bright eyes , clean coat , just what is going through the heads of people who do this


----------



## catcoonz

I expect they couldnt sell her so dumped her but only a guess.
I dont know why people would take care of a kitten so well then put in a bin, it doesnt make sense.

She does have fleas but ive treated her now and she was so good.


----------



## colliemerles

_as said she does look nice and clean with big bright eyes,her nose looks clean, shes gorgeous, im sure she will find a loving home very soon.xxxx_


----------



## rose

you dont think someone bought her and then dumped her? Seems odd that someone has looked after her for 8 weeks and then dumped her.


----------



## catcoonz

I hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Just put Pippin on the website, on my phone so I'm struggling to add a pic too, stupid technology! Will add the pic when I'm home


----------



## chloe1975

She is gorgeous. I hope she finds a lovely new home soon x


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou Pippin is now reserved pending a viewing etc.


----------



## muffin789

Oh what a cute little poppet!!! She's adorable! :001_wub:

So glad to hear little Pippin may already have found suitable slaves - hope the visit goes well!!!

Well done CC, you really are amazing! xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Visits are being done on Monday so paws crossed for a good result for pippin.


----------



## danniandnala

Had a drunk so will try and keep this kosha...I really can't believe how disgusting people ate they make me sick hate the human.kind sometimes xx


----------



## sarahecp

That's terrible   What is wrong with some people  

Pippin is gorgeous :001_wub: love the name 

Keeping everything crossed for Monday and hope they are the purrfect slaves for her


----------



## catcoonz

If all goes well monday the member will be revealed.


----------



## ChinaBlue

Oh I do hope all goes well. She is adorable - how could they just dump her. 
Thank goodness you had space to take her.


----------



## catcoonz

I only just had space for her as Lucy took her 2 foster cats home the other day, otherwise it would have been a struggle but i wont refuse a kitten a rescue place.

Have another boy due in soon when he is caught plus hopefully another kitten.


----------



## claire8234

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Just put Pippin on the website, on my phone so I'm struggling to add a pic too, stupid technology! Will add the pic when I'm home


Do you have a link to the site? - I appreciate Pippin is reserved but I wouls be interested to see the other cats needing a home

x


----------



## catcoonz

Not good with links but go to cat chat page 4, thread grace haven rescue .. catcoonz started by spid.

Libby's babies will be looking for a home later, she is 5 weeks pregnant at the moment. x


----------



## claire8234

catcoonz said:


> Not good with links but go to cat chat page 4, thread grace haven rescue .. catcoonz started by spid.
> 
> Libby's babies will be looking for a home later, she is 5 weeks pregnant at the moment. x


thank you


----------



## claire8234

cant find you


----------



## catcoonz

Hang on i will get spid to put the links up for you on here. x


----------



## muffin789

claire8234 said:


> cant find you


Here you go...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/305018-grace-haven-cat-rescue-catcoonz.html


----------



## spid

beaten to it!  :001_tongue:


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou. 
Spid you was probably reading all your messages.


----------



## welshjet

She looks tiny CC xxx

Poor darling at least she is safe now, paws crossed all goes well for Monday xxx


----------



## catcoonz

What a night with this kitten Pippin, ive had no sleep, well 2 hours.
All was quiet so thought i would have an earlier night, when pippin started to meow, got out of bed for cuddles, this was fine, went to bed started meowing again.
Right so put her on the bed for cuddles with me, all fine for an hour and she started again, last resort before i lost my mind, put pippin in the kitchen with another kitty, well result, she just wanted another cats company.

Will know what to do for tonight, she eats well but will only eat whiskas kitten biscuits, oh and the best part is her purring is so loud and she talks to me.


----------



## welshjet

Cc, I think that just goes to show how young she is.

As long as she is eating CC thats the main thing x


----------



## muffin789

Awwww poor little thing, and poor you for the disturbed night!! At least you found out what it was she was after tho; hopefully she'll let you rest properly tonight


----------



## danniandnala

Aw poor thing...how any one can be so cruel I don't know xx glad she's ok now xx


----------



## catcoonz

She is currently up my jumper as she loves company, i dont want to put her outside in the kitten pen as she is nervous of all the outside noises poor girl.


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> She is currently up my jumper as she loves company, i dont want to put her outside in the kitten pen as she is nervous of all the outside noises poor girl.


Aw cc your so understanding...have you said how you found out about her...if so ignore me and I'll look through the thread xx


----------



## catcoonz

She was found in a bin in the park 2 miles from me, im not sure how or who knew i help cats but somebody knocked on the door and said could i help and i said of course i will. went to the park where pippin was still in the bin, nobody wanted to take her out as its by a very busy road. she was scared so i wrapped a soft blanket round her and put her in the carrier.

We dont know who has done this but i have put a small poster on the bin to say the kitten is safe in rescue and if they ever have more kittens to please not dump them as i will always help, left my mobile number aswell.

I think after last night she was dumped due to disturbing the owners sleep, even i struggled with her last night so i can see how lack of sleep can affect some people.

Why do people dump animals, there really is no need for this.


----------



## danniandnala

Oh cc how sad bless her she's definitely not been ready to leave mum...do you think she'll have abandonment issues or do you think she'll grow out of it xx


----------



## catcoonz

She is still cuddly and purring so thats a good start, will just need to make sure she gets lots of extra cuddles. Being young i dont thnk she will know any different.


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> She is still cuddly and purring so thats a good start, will just need to make sure she gets lots of extra cuddles. Being young i dont thnk she will know any different.


Oh that's good then xx


----------



## catcoonz

Tomorrow she will meet her new owner, hope it goes well.


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> Tomorrow she will meet her new owner, hope it goes well.


Fingers crossed for ya hun...bless her she doesn't know what a good home is yet xx


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> Tomorrow she will meet her new owner, hope it goes well.


I'll make sure we keep paws and fingers crossed for wee Pippin here, and hope the visit is a raging success  It's great to think she might have a new forever home so quickly!! xxx


----------



## jaycee05

She is gorgeous, so cruel to put her in a bin, luckily she has found you, is it a particularly bad area for cat dumping where you are,it seems to happen an awful lot, people who do this want stringing up,in my opinion


----------



## catcoonz

Sadly i think all areas are bad for dumping cats and kittens, cpl got a litter of kittens near me on a gold course, although i think they was born there.
Last year before i was rescuing there was a litter of kittens dumped in a suitcase 2 miles from me.


----------



## jaycee05

I wonder if it wasnt the owner who put her in the bin, but someone who has picked her up and done it, like the woman who put the cat in a wheelie bin, 
Strange that there was only this one kitten, surely there would be more from a litter, you would think that if someone was rehoming them that they could have kept this little one a bit longer


----------



## catcoonz

As you all know Pippin was potentially reserved until visits had been done today.

I am happy to announce that Pippin enjoyed belly rubs and has found her new home.

Some photo's for you all. xx


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> As you all know Pippin was potentially reserved until visits had been done today.
> 
> I am happy to announce that Pippin enjoyed belly rubs and has found her new home.
> 
> Some photo's for you all. xx


That's brilliant...another bites the dust your great cc xx


----------



## Jenny1966

oooo do we get to know who the lucky person is???


----------



## muffin789

catcoonz said:


> As you all know Pippin was potentially reserved until visits had been done today.
> 
> I am happy to announce that Pippin enjoyed belly rubs and has found her new home.
> 
> Some photo's for you all. xx


YEAH!!!!!! Fantastic news!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cazzer

Well done Pippin x


----------



## tincan

That's wonderful news  

Congratulations to Pretty Pippins new slave  .... You cannot beat a nice ending .....


----------



## crispycat

omg she is gorgeous - lucky girl! catcoonz if I was a cat I'd liked to have lived with you :laugh::laugh:


----------



## fierceabby

Awww! Brill - well done CC xx


----------



## sarahecp

That's fantastic news :thumbup: so pleased for Pippin and her new slave 


Come on new slave, reveal yourself


----------



## catcoonz

I cant believe the member hasnt been on to tell you all yet.

Can i say its GingerJasper. xxxx (will whisper just incase).


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> I cant believe the member hasnt been on to tell you all yet.
> 
> Can i say its GingerJasper. xxxx (will whisper just incase).


brilliant news CC. it means we get to see little pippin grow up too


----------



## catcoonz

We will get to see her grow, she had a mad half hour and just rolled over for her tummy to be rubbed, first time she has done that.
She adores her mouse and is a very playful happy kitten.


----------



## GingerJasper

Yes it's me. Only just got home bloody sat nat and my lack of reading skills, went the wrong way round the M25 which added another 30odd mins to my journey home + road works. Oops

As we had extra time to discuss things in the car youngest and I have decided to call her Lola. CC if you can try calling her that pls.

It was great to meet you and all the furries. I had to keep my sensible head on as I would have taken them all home with me.

Can't wait till 26th when she can come home with us. I promise there will be lots of photos posted.

So happy :001_wub:


----------



## Emmeow

Congratulations!! Good work cc


----------



## catcoonz

Lola, a beautiful name and of course i will start to call her by this name from now on.

Thankyou for coming to visit her, i know you had a very long journey.

Lola obviously loved you as ive never had tummy rubs from her but i do now.

Thankyou for giving Lola a wonderful home. xxx


----------



## sarahecp

Congrats GingerJasper :thumbup: and well done for giving Lola (love the name ) a forever home


----------



## catcoonz

I am not responsible for your curtains GJ. xx lola just loves to climb.


----------



## GingerJasper

:thumbup::thumbup:

The long journey home was entirely my fault. Hopefully OH will drive when we come to get her, but hadn't driven on that part of the M25 before another experience is always good.

It was a great day, thanks very much for letting me know about her.


----------



## catcoonz

I will take many photo's for you, she is currently sat on the sofa watching the telly with her mouse, she will have to go with those as she also sleeps with them. x


----------



## GingerJasper

sarahecp said:


> Congrats GingerJasper :thumbup: and well done for giving Lola (love the name ) a forever home


Sarah you may have to check my shopping bags on Sat just in case I buy all the toys I see.

CC I stopped worrying about the curtains a long time ago. She will have plenty of places to climb apart from the curtains lol


----------



## sarahecp

GingerJasper said:


> *Sarah you may have to check my shopping bags on Sat just in case I buy all the toys I see.*
> 
> CC I stopped worrying about the curtains a long time ago. She will have plenty of places to climb apart from the curtains lol


I'm terrible when it comes to toys or anything for the cats, I'll be encouraging you to buy more


----------



## catcoonz

Toy Mice sarah, make sure GJ buys all of those as Lola loves them. xx


----------



## sarahecp

catcoonz said:


> Toy Mice sarah, make sure GJ buys all of those as Lola loves them. xx


I'll do my very best  

Do you want some more valerian kickers for your cats CC?


----------



## catcoonz

I would love to say yes please Sarah, but they smell awful. xxx


----------



## sarahecp

catcoonz said:


> I would love to say yes please Sarah, but they smell awful. xxx


It's a shame because the cats love it. It smells so bad it makes me gag 
so it's banned from our house. I'll see if they have any super duper cat nip ones  xxx


----------



## GingerJasper

Jasper doesn't really like catnip so may have to pick up something with Valerian in it for him.

There you are Sarah item No 1 for my shopping bag. Oh I think its going to be an expensive day. 

Definately would like some of those mice with the light eyes. 

I may have to go with just cash so when its gone its gone.


----------



## catcoonz

Pippin, now renamed Lola by her new family to be.
She is watching telly from the back of the sofa, with her mouse of course.


----------



## GingerJasper

Awww can't wait got everything crossed her bloods come back ok :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz

Lola is very playful, purring and chirpy tonight. x


----------



## GingerJasper

Aww she looks so happy. Getting very excited. I know you've been busy with Libby but has she been to the vets yet?

I'm putting together a folder with all her pics so when she celebrates her 1st birthday I can post her little and big pictures.


----------



## catcoonz

Yes she went to the vets tuesday late afternoon so bloods will be back monday. xxx

Had her flea/worm treatment done the same time but i will redo the flea just before she leaves me, drontol was given by the vets so this will be done next month unless you want me to give her another dose, in which case i dont mind.


----------



## GingerJasper

Great and did he agreed with you that she was healthy etc and about the 6 weekish age you gave or did he dare disagree lol


----------



## GingerJasper

catcoonz said:


> Yes she went to the vets tuesday late afternoon so bloods will be back monday. xxx
> 
> Had her flea/worm treatment done the same time but i will redo the flea just before she leaves me, drontol was given by the vets so this will be done next month unless you want me to give her another dose, in which case i dont mind.


We've been using Milbemax so not sure what the difference is if any?


----------



## catcoonz

He said she could be 7 weeks but not older than that, ive put her down as 6 weeks but he would be happy to vaccinate in 2 weeks if i wanted him to.


----------



## catcoonz

Vet only stocks Drontol but i get Milbemax in for the rescue cats by special order. They are the same execpt milbemax is a tiny tablet and easier to give them whislt Drontol is bigger and a bugger.


----------



## GingerJasper

Ok then I'll do it when I pick her up as I will get a kitten pack from the vet which include the Milbemax and Frontline etc all included. We'll keep it that she was 6 weeks from when you picked her up that way I can organise her spay appointment when I book her in with my vet.


----------



## GingerJasper

On a side note have you heard how little Polo is doing? Really wanted to see him on Monday but prob best he wasn't there or I would have asked to take him as well despite his problems.


----------



## catcoonz

He is doing ok. I purposely moved him as i didnt want you to fall in love with him knowing he isnt that well.
sadly i think we are looking at weeks rather than months, his blood cells are playing havoc with his immune system.


----------



## GingerJasper

catcoonz said:


> He is doing ok. I purposely moved him as i didnt want you to fall in love with him knowing he isnt that well.
> sadly i think we are looking at weeks rather than months, his blood cells are playing havoc with his immune system.


You probably did the right thing lol but it would have been nice to meet him after just his name caused so much discussion. Im sorry to hear he's not doing so well. Sending him get well & feel better vibes.


----------



## catcoonz

If he is still with me when you collect Lola you can have a cuddle. xx

You will also meet the 2 ginger ninja's. xxx


----------



## GingerJasper

Wow that would be brilliant got all paws crossed for that. Who are the 2 ninja's?

Do I have to bring 2 carriers with me


----------



## catcoonz

2 ninja's are booked for homes they are 5 weeks old at the moment, i will do photo's soon, just need them weaned first which is going ok(ish).


----------



## GingerJasper

Only 10 days to go. So excited. Hows Lola been, glad to hear she is eating wet food. Any pic updates when you get a chance pls xx


----------



## catcoonz

Will go and take pics now for you, Lola is doing very well, the delivery from amazon arrived today and he adored her sat on the window stalking the pigeon.


----------



## GingerJasper

catcoonz said:


> Will go and take pics now for you, Lola is doing very well, the delivery from amazon arrived today and he adored her sat on the window stalking the pigeon.


I read it on your other thread, I had the biggest grin. Will have a few bits to bring with me for you when we pick her up. Is she playing with Duke and Fluffy?


----------



## catcoonz

she adores duke and fluffy but i had to keep them seperate before today until the kittens vet check had been done.


----------



## GingerJasper

Thats good she should take to Jasper pretty quickly although she may get confused in the sudden increase in size.


----------



## catcoonz

Think Lola is more interested in the other kittens running to catch the ball then she is straight in their dinner bowl.
Here are some pics ive just taken, sorry had the flash on and resulted in demon eyes. xx


----------



## GingerJasper

I think the flash and demon eyes adds to her charm. The 1st pics with her mouth open just a bit and demon eyes is brilliant. More pics to add to her album.

Thanks CC


----------



## catcoonz

Yes she had just pinched the kittens dinner, and they just sat and watched, she then gave Duke a kiss before running riot up the curtains.


----------



## catcoonz

Going to spoil you with pics tonight. xx


----------



## GingerJasper

OMG I thought Lola was tiny but she looks huge next to duke. Its easy to forget how little they are but that they grow so fast. 

Def feeling spoilt, thanks CC they're great pics.


----------



## Calvine

sarahecp said:


> I'll do my very best
> 
> Do you want some more valerian kickers for your cats CC?


Not yet 5 am, thought you said valerian KNICKERS.


----------



## sarahecp

Calvine said:


> Not yet 5 am, thought you said valerian KNICKERS.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## danniandnala

Great pics cc...so is Lola pippin I'm confused xx


----------



## catcoonz

Yes named Pippin when she came into rescue but new owner has changed name to lola. xx


----------



## catcoonz

new pics of lola. xx


----------



## moggiemum

oh lola i hope someone sees u soon -bump- and can give u a forever home u r a cutestar


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry i may have used the wrong thread but Lola is going to her new home sunday to GingerJasper. xx


----------



## GingerJasper

catcoonz said:


> new pics of lola. xx


Look at the size of her tummy in pic 3 at least when she comes to us on sun the 2 ninjas will get more of a look in with their food


----------



## muffin789

Aww she's such a cutie!!! :arf:


----------



## catcoonz

Lola eats loads but then she spends the day racing around the house.


----------



## catcoonz

Update on Lola (pippin).

She now weighs 1.2kgs, in excellent health, had first vaccination and microchip, GJ petlog write directly to you as she is now in your name, and more importantly Lola is now ready for her new home.


----------



## GingerJasper

CC did you have a weight for her when you took her in? Soooooo excited now. Although have to drive to Enfield tomorrow as the Yodel driver doesn't seem to be able to read and write, not put a card thru the door or that I requested an after 6pm del. Grrrrrrrr

PS It has all of Lolas food and her new tree in it.


----------



## catcoonz

Sadly i didnt weigh her when she came in but she wasnt underweight when she arrived, she looked good which is why i was surprised she was dumped in a bin as they had cared for her so well.

You better get that parcel then as Lola eats alot lol. x


----------



## GingerJasper

I'm going 1st thing in the morning. I was so annoyed that I asked if the driver could even read, write or tell the time. 11.30 am is not 6pm. The problem was compunded by the fact that my phone battery has not been delivered either. Although that is now being couriered. The phone has to be plugged into the mains or a computer to work so not very mobile at the moment.

Will definately be paying the 50p Royal Mail delivery charge from ZP next time as the wharehouse is not as far from me as Enfield which is a 2 hour round trip.:yikes:


----------



## muffin789

GingerJasper said:


> CC did you have a weight for her when you took her in? Soooooo excited now. Although have to drive to Enfield tomorrow as the Yodel driver doesn't seem to be able to read and write, not put a card thru the door or that I requested an after 6pm del. Grrrrrrrr
> 
> PS It has all of Lolas food and her new tree in it.


When's lovely Lola going to start eating you out of house and home, GJ?? Best you're looking forward to it!! :drool:


----------



## catcoonz

Lola is going sunday so have to get alot of cuddles in before she leaves me.
I will miss her like i always do but 8pm nutter time every night is what i will miss the most. 

2hours trip, gosh that is a pain. :yikes:


----------



## GingerJasper

:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1: 41 hours and counting


----------



## catcoonz

How am i going to fit years of cuddles in 41 hours.


----------



## GingerJasper

I am sure you will manage. I've got visions of us wrestling with the cat carrier as I'm going out the door now. She's mine no she's mine no i've got the paperwork she's mine, no I want more cuddles and belly rubs.

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## catcoonz

Well Lola wont care she loves the cat carrier 
only paperwork i have is the vaccination record and the microchip paperwork which is already in your name so nothing to sign this end. x


----------



## catcoonz

Just as well i have the vaccination card here as Lola (Pippin) is still bombing aound the house like it hasnt been done.


----------



## catcoonz

Lola (Pippin) is now in her wonderful forever home. 

Thankyou for the donation of 44 x sachets felix for the rescue cats and 400g bag RC Sensitive. xx


----------

